# Bay hippie outfitters 5/9 redfishing



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain josh and I both took our groups to the marsh for easy redfish limits ! Give us a call for some awesome trout and red Fishing this summer !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

